# Neues Telekommunikationsgesetz: Innenministerium will Nutzerverifizierung bei Messengern wie Whatsapp



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neues Telekommunikationsgesetz: Innenministerium will Nutzerverifizierung bei Messengern wie Whatsapp*

						Das Bundesinnenministerium möchte bei der Reform des Telekommunikationsgesetzes eine Nutzerverifizierung durch Whatsapp, Telegram & Co. verankern. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neues Telekommunikationsgesetz: Innenministerium will Nutzerverifizierung bei Messengern wie Whatsapp*


----------



## Albatros1 (3. März 2021)

Hm, wir kommen China Stück für Stück näher. Jedes Jahr ein bisschen mehr.
Dort nennt man es Überwachung, hier Freiheit.
Mit Kriminalität kann ich alles begründen, auch eine Kamera mit Mic im Wohnzimmer um Straftaten evtl zu verhindern.
Wo sind die Grenzen? Der Bürger wird immer mehr überwacht, aber welcher Abgeordnete für welchen Lobbyisten arbeitet oder die Nebentätigkeiten sind tabu.
Sorry, das stinkt immer mehr zum Himmel.
Wie man weiß gehen Behörden nicht immer im Sinne der Gesetze mit Daten um. Wäre die Umleitung von Daten über journalistische Tätigkeiten zu Behörden möglich? Politischen Gegnern? Bürgerinitiativen? 
Wohin genau die Daten gehen wissen wir nicht. Zumindest an wohl Tausende Interessenten und über Umwege werden es sicher noch viel mehr.
Hier kommt das Wort Vertrauen ins Spiel. Hat man Vertrauen zu Firmen weltweit? Zum Staat? Zu Banken? Zur Werbeindustrie? Zu Versicherungen und Arbeitgebern?
Es ist eben ein weiterer Schritt um eigene Verhaltensweisen und Tätigkeiten Unbekannten mitzuteilen, mehr als man selbst von sich kennt.


----------



## KremitTheFrag (3. März 2021)

George Orwell 1984. 
Wenn der Wunschzettel umgesetzt würde, wären wir in einem Überwachungsstaat, der, weil er es selbst nicht machen darf wie gewünscht (z.B. Vorratsdatenspeicherung), dies auf private Unternehmen outsourced.  Und das sag ich als jemand, der die ein oder andere Überwachungsmaßnahme durchaus für sinnvoll respektive angemessen hält und diese nicht grundsätzlich ablehnt.

Eine sehr bedrückend, dystopische Aussicht. 

Oder euphemistisch ausgedrückt: Der Staat sorgt dafür, dass keiner mehr neue (überteuerte) Grafikkarten braucht, weil man dann Cyberpunk vor der eigenen Haustüre und in der eigenen Wohnung hat, auch ohne seinen Rechner anzuschalten.... Aber Grafik und Physik sind dann echt genial


----------



## Cobar (3. März 2021)

> So sollen Betreiber von sogenannten nummernunabhängigen Telekommunikationsdiensten, wie etwa Whatsapp, Telegram & Co., sowie E-Mail-Provider dazu verpflichtet werden, von ihren Nutzern "Identifizierungsmerkmale zu erheben und im Einzelfall den Sicherheitsbehörden zur Verfügung" zu stellen.


Den Part verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Wenn der Messenger doch schon nummerngebunden ist, dann sollte diese Nummer doch auch jemandem zugeordnet werden können im Gegensatz zu Accounts bei Messengern oder Emailadressen, die man ohne eine feste Nummer einfach so anlegen kann.


----------



## Bandicoot (3. März 2021)

Stallone in Demolition Man, am Chip in der Hand kratzend:
_Warum haben sie mir nicht gleich eine Hundeleine in den Ar... gesteckt! _


----------



## Eckism (3. März 2021)

Jetzt soll man seine Daten schon per Gesetz im Internet verbreiten...so richtig rund laufen die auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Albatros1 (3. März 2021)

Um mal auf den Kern einzugehen: Straftaten sollen verfolgt werden. 
Klingt erstmal gut. Aber wieso?
Wir wissen, daß seit vielen Jahren die Gerichte unterbesetzt sind. Viele Straftaten gar nicht verhandelt werden, verjähren. Liegt hier nicht das größere Problem?
An der umständlichen, langsamen Verwaltung die sich schon lange an eigenen Vorschriften und Kompetenzgerangel verschluckt hat?
Wer Straftaten nicht ahnden kann oder will braucht auch keine Instrumente um noch mehr zu entdecken.


----------



## Ripcord (3. März 2021)

Wenn aus Tradition das Kreuz stets an der selben Stelle gemacht und auf die Medien vertraut wird die bereits bestens verstehen wie unangenehme Themen die alle betreffen permanent totgeschwiegen werden kommt halt sowas dabei raus. Da braucht sich nun wirklich niemand wundern, wenn das irgendwann in ähnlicher Form auch umgesetzt wird.

Da so ein Gesetz aber jeden betrifft und nicht nur von einer politischen Gesinnung gegen eine andere genutzt werden kann wird das wohl von der Opposition scharf bombardiert, da es sie genau so treffen würde. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal... Die Bekämpfung von Kriminalität halte ich für einen vorgeschobenen Grund um weiter in die Privatsphäre der Bürger eindringen zu können. Es gilt weiter irgendwelchen von Politik und zwangsbezahlten Medien aufgeblasenen Phänomenen hinterherzujagen mit denen sich Wählerstimmen fangen lassen ohne sich um die wirklichen Probleme zu kümmern die unbeliebte Entscheidungen erfordern würden.


----------



## Homerclon (3. März 2021)

Wie wäre es damit: Bei der Geburt / mit Erhalt einer Aufenthaltsgenehmigung, wird ein Ortungschip unter der Haut implantiert. In dem auch gleich noch ein Mikro integriert ist, welches aus der Ferne aktiviert werden kann.

Als ob die im Artikel genannten Forderungen irgendwas bringen würde, um Straftaten zu verhindern oder aufzuklären. Wer nicht erwischt werden will, Verschlüsselt erst, und übersendet dann die Nachricht. Dann bringt es auch nichts die Kommunikation abzuhören. Wer nicht völlig blöde ist, nimmt kein Smartphone mit wenn man an einem anderen Ort eine Straftat begeht.
Allein aus Prinzip, sollte man jeden scheiß Verschlüsseln, sollte das umgesetzt werden. Dann dürfen die sich bei allem hinsetzen und entschlüsseln, und am ende steht da bspw. nur drin: "Und grüß die Oma von mir."


----------



## taks (3. März 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Den Part verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
> Wenn der Messenger doch schon nummerngebunden ist, dann sollte diese Nummer doch auch jemandem zugeordnet werden können im Gegensatz zu Accounts bei Messengern oder Emailadressen, die man ohne eine feste Nummer einfach so anlegen kann.





> So sollen Betreiber von sogenannten *nummernunabhängigen* Telekommunikationsdiensten, wie etwa Whatsapp, Telegram & Co., sowie E-Mail-Provider dazu verpflichtet werden, von ihren Nutzern "Identifizierungsmerkmale zu erheben und im Einzelfall den Sicherheitsbehörden zur Verfügung" zu stellen.




Manche Politiker haben schon komische Vorstellungen...


----------



## SFT-GSG (3. März 2021)

Man will Stasi 2.0 und weil man selbst (der Staat) zu unfähig ist, soll das an die private Wirtschaft outgesourced werden. Und der Bürger wird per Gesetz verpflichtet mitzumachen. Aber sollen sie mal fordern, sobald das vor Gericht liegt, wird das wieder gekippt.


----------



## onlinetk (3. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hm, wir kommen China Stück für Stück näher. Jedes Jahr ein bisschen mehr.
> Dort nennt man es Überwachung, hier Freiheit.
> Mit Kriminalität kann ich alles begründen, auch eine Kamera mit Mic im Wohnzimmer um Straftaten evtl zu verhindern.
> Wo sind die Grenzen? Der Bürger wird immer mehr überwacht, aber welcher Abgeordnete für welchen Lobbyisten arbeitet oder die Nebentätigkeiten sind tabu.


Richtig! Guck Dir den Film Zeitgeist an, kam vor 10, 15 Jahren, darin erleutert das wir uns zu einem Überwachungsstaat entwickeln (vor über 10 Jahren schon erkannt) und wir eines Tages auf Grund der "Früherkennung von Verbrechen" (durch einreden vom Staat auf den Bürger) unser eigenen Überwachung im Wohnzimmer sogar selbst zustimmen. Herzlich willkommen im Jahre 2021


Eckism schrieb:


> Jetzt soll man seine Daten schon per Gesetz im Internet verbreiten...so richtig rund laufen die auch nicht mehr...


Da läuft nichts rund, besonders zu bemerken seit einem Jahr. Alle  Grungesetze, Freiheiten und Verfassungen die nach der Nazi Zeit insbesondere zum Schutz vor Diktatur und Unterdrückung, sowie Verfolgung, erlassen wurden, werden seit einem Jahr mal eben über das Infektionsschutzgesetz ausgehebelt. Momentan arbeitet unser Staat in riesen Schritten auf die komplette Kontrolle hin. Sieht das keiner! Es macht mir echt angst. 

Sicher muss mit allen Mitteln die Verbreitung von Corona unterdrückt werden, aber nicht auf die Kosten der Freiheit und Menschenrechte

Beispiele dafür:
- Schließung des Einzelhandel - Berufsausübungsfreiheit aus gesetzt, Warenversorgung aktiv gesteuert. 
- Freiheit der persönlichen Kontakte abgeschafft - Ich darf mich nicht treffen mit wem ich will, nicht mal meine Eltern dürfen mich besuchen. Ein Großvater darf nicht zuhause auf zwei seiner Enkel aufpassen - wird sogar strafrechtlich verfolgt. Die Polizei kontrolliert PKWs auf Verstoß gegen die Kontaktbeschränkungen auf Verdacht bei mehr als zwei Insassen. 

usw. 

Das beängstigende und absolut heftige daran ist, das dass mal eben so über das Infektionsschutzgesetz geregelt wird, weil eben sonst die Grundgesetze nicht angetastet werden können, also nimmt man sich einen anderen Weg. 

Die Diskussion gab es ja neulich zum digitalen Perso schon. Deswegen, in riesen Schritten bewegen wir uns gerade (eigentlich sind wir schon mitten drin) in die totale Kontrolle und Steuerung.


----------



## nibi030 (3. März 2021)

Fefe hat es mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht : http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9ec07b54


----------



## Eckism (3. März 2021)

onlinetk schrieb:


> - Feiheit der persönlichen Kontakte abgeschafft - Ich darf mich nicht treffen mit wem ich will, nicht mal meine Eltern dürfen mich besuchen. Ein Großvater darf nicht zuhause auf zwei seiner Enkel aufpassen - wird sogar strafrechtlich verfolgt. Die Polizei kontrolliert PKWs auf Verstoß gegen die Kontaktbeschränkungen auf Verdacht bei mehr als zwei Insassen.


Eingeschränkt ist der, der sich einschränken lässt.
Wir hatten so viel Besuch wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, die Leute hatten endlich mal Zeit.

Und wenn das Blaulicht angeht, muss man halt mal Gas geben. Ich hab mich einmal mit den Cops behangen, weil ich nach 22 Uhr von der Arbeit kam...danach die 4 mal wars mir dann zu blöd, und hab den Hobel halt schneller bewegt.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. März 2021)

Man sollte nach China schauen. Was mit Corona teilweise gut begründet eingeführt wurde wird wohl nicht so einfach wieder gestrichen. Man nutzt gerne Ereignisse um vermeintliche Lösungen durchzusetzen, streicht sie aber meist nicht wenn der Grund entfällt. Daher ist besondere Vorsicht geboten.
Vieles würden die Bürger akzeptieren, wenn das Vertrauen da wäre. Aber Vertrauen muß erarbeitet und immer wieder erneuert werden.
Daher sollte man nicht allem hinterherlaufen ohne sich Gedanken zu machen wohin das führen könnte.

Da soll nicht heißen, daß man allem und jedem mißtraut. Es gibt durchaus Firmen die den Datenschutz sehr ernst nehmen. Manchmal sogar der Staat, manchmal.


----------



## Cobar (3. März 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Manche Politiker haben schon komische Vorstellungen...


Nur, dass Whatsapp zum Beispiel nummerngebunden ist, daher meine Verwirrung.
Könnte in dem Satz aber natürlich auch einfach ein Fehler des Autors sein.


----------



## mgiceman311 (3. März 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Manche Politiker haben schon komische Vorstellungen...


In Wahrheit nur Marionetten....


----------



## onlinetk (3. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Eingeschränkt ist der, der sich einschränken lässt.
> Wir hatten so viel Besuch wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, die Leute hatten endlich mal Zeit.
> 
> Und wenn das Blaulicht angeht, muss man halt mal Gas geben. Ich hab mich einmal mit den Cops behangen, weil ich nach 22 Uhr von der Arbeit kam...danach die 4 mal wars mir dann zu blöd, und hab den Hobel halt schneller bewegt.


Siehste wo wir angekommen sind, das widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt. Wobei eher gegen die Stasischikane


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man sollte nach China schauen. Was mit Corona teilweise gut begründet eingeführt wurde wird wohl nicht so einfach wieder gestrichen. Man nutzt gerne Ereignisse um vermeintliche Lösungen durchzusetzen, streicht sie aber meist nicht wenn der Grund entfällt. Daher ist besondere Vorsicht geboten.
> Vieles würden die Bürger akzeptieren, wenn das Vertrauen da wäre. Aber Vertrauen muß erarbeitet und immer wieder erneuert werden.
> Daher sollte man nicht allem hinterherlaufen ohne sich Gedanken zu machen wohin das führen könnte.


Mein Reden, aber der gute brave deutsche Bürger regt sich auf, wehrt sich aber nicht. 

In Frankreich wären schon riesen Krawalle. Normalerweise (Dies ist keine Anstiftung!) sollte das Resultat daraus, das sein, was die Amis (wenn auch aus anderen nicht begründeten Gründen und nicht mit Verletzungen verbunden) vor der Amtsübergabe von Trump zu Baiden gebracht haben.


----------



## Zsinj (3. März 2021)

Statt wirklich etwas für unsere Sicherheit zu tun drückt unser Innenminister seine Überwachungsgelüste durch. Nicht das die Pandemie Plötzlich vorbei ist und die Leute wieder ernsthaft demonstrieren können.

Das "Cyber" Verbrecher durchaus ermittelt werden können wurde in letzter Zeit oft genug bewiesen. Dazu braucht man eben Experten und sollte auch nicht einfach alle Fristen verstreichen lassen.

Auch ganz Praktisch hätte das Innenministerium etwas tun können, etwa Hilfe bei der Beschaffung von Schnelltests oder Impfstoff... Die anderen scheinen ja durchaus Hilfe zu brauchen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. März 2021)

Sich Wanzen (Alexa und Co.) ins Zimmer stellen aber jetzt jammern.
Passt nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## twinbeat (3. März 2021)

Ach ja... das BMI unter Seehofer. Da verwundert einen einfach gar nichts mehr. Das ist so eine Vorlage die Innenpolitiker mit Sicherheitsfetisch gern anschauen wenn die Hose unten ist. 
Das wird spätestens vor Gerichten alles wieder eingefangen - wenn überhaupt was von dieser Wunschliste durchkommt... das ist ja das schöne an unserem Land. Es gibt die Gewaltenteilung und nicht alles was auf der Wunschliste steht geht auch so durch.

@Blackvoodoo Die beste Wanze hat ja eh fast jeder schon praktisch den ganzen Tag bei sich... Smartphone. Und immer schön mit aktiviertem GPS damit man auch bei Google Maps den Weg zum nächsten Cafe mit Latte angezeigt bekommt.


----------



## nibi030 (3. März 2021)

twinbeat schrieb:


> Ach ja... das BMI unter Seehofer. Da verwundert einen einfach gar nichts mehr. Das ist so eine Vorlage die Innenpolitiker mit Sicherheitsfetisch gern anschauen wenn die Hose unten ist.
> Das wird spätestens vor Gerichten alles wieder eingefangen - wenn überhaupt was von dieser Wunschliste durchkommt... das ist ja das schöne an unserem Land. Es gibt die Gewaltenteilung und nicht alles was auf der Wunschliste steht geht auch so durch.
> 
> @Blackvoodoo Die beste Wanze hat ja eh fast jeder schon praktisch den ganzen Tag bei sich... Smartphone. Und immer schön mit aktiviertem GPS damit man auch bei Google Maps den Weg zum nächsten Cafe mit Latte angezeigt bekommt.


Jain. Quellen TKÜ ging ja schon durch und das trotz vieler Verfassungsbeschwerden. 

Aktuelles Beispiel ist die Bürger Nummer, alle warnen davor und den rechtlichen Problemen. Dennoch ging das durch den Bundestag, am 06.03. entscheidet der Bundesrat. 

Ich bin da eher pessimist als optimist.


----------



## onlinetk (3. März 2021)

twinbeat schrieb:


> Ach ja... das BMI unter Seehofer. Da verwundert einen einfach gar nichts mehr. Das ist so eine Vorlage die Innenpolitiker mit Sicherheitsfetisch gern anschauen wenn die Hose unten ist.
> Das wird spätestens vor Gerichten alles wieder eingefangen - wenn überhaupt was von dieser Wunschliste durchkommt... das ist ja das schöne an unserem Land. Es gibt die Gewaltenteilung und nicht alles was auf der Wunschliste steht geht auch so durch.
> 
> @Blackvoodoo Die beste Wanze hat ja eh fast jeder schon praktisch den ganzen Tag bei sich... Smartphone. Und immer schön mit aktiviertem GPS damit man auch bei Google Maps den Weg zum nächsten Cafe mit Latte angezeigt bekommt.


Nicht richtig, momentan wird alles durch gewunken, insbesondere was im Infektionsschutzgesetz hinzu gefügt wird. 

Ich habe weder whats app, Facebook noch alexa. Sicher trotzdem mit Microsoft Account usw zu viel des Guten, GPS und BT ist immer aus.


----------



## T-MAXX (3. März 2021)

Die Überwachungen werden immer mehr.
Ich nenne das Polizeistaat.
Mit Terror & Co hat dies gar nichts mehr zu tun.
Wer eine Straftat anzetteln will, der nutzt andere Wege als Whatsapp, Twitter & Co.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. März 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Wer eine Straftat anzetteln will, der nutzt andere Wege als Whatsapp, Twitter & Co.


Die nehmen dann ICQ.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2021)

> So sollen Betreiber von sogenannten nummernunabhängigen Telekommunikationsdiensten, wie etwa Whatsapp, Telegram & Co., [...] dazu verpflichtet werden, von ihren Nutzern "Identifizierungsmerkmale zu erheben und im Einzelfall den Sicherheitsbehörden zur Verfügung" zu stellen.



Wobei das mit dem Nummernunabhängig bei den meisten Messenger-Apps nicht gilt. Inbsesondere bei den hier aufgelisteten. Dort muss man bei der Registrierung seine Telefonnummer angeben. Und diese lässt sich auch ganz normal per Bestandsdatenabfrage bei den Anbietern abfragen. Wem die Nummer gehört muss dann natürlich trotzdem noch extra ermittelt werden.

Es gibt nur wenige Messenger-Apps die ohne Angabe der persönlichen Telefonnummer kostenlos nutzen lassen. Mir fällt da bisher nur Wire ein.


Die Rechtslage zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist weiterhin recht eindeutig.








						EuGH zur Zukunft der Vorratsdatenspeicherung
					

Der EuGH hat seine Vorgaben zu einer Neuregelung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung weiter präzisiert – mit Signalen auch für die deutschen Regelungen.




					www.lto.de
				



Der EuGH hat mal wieder klar gestellt, wie die Anforderungen an eine anlassbezogene Vorratsdatenspeicherung aussehen. So darf nur bei schweren Straftaten und nach einem richterlichen Beschluss auf die Daten zugegriffen werden.
Um die Verhältnismäßigkeit zu waren, darf sich die Anordnung zudem nur auf verfahrensrelevante Verkehrsdaten beziehen.

Eine anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist nicht mit EU-Recht vereinbar.


______________________________________________________________



onlinetk schrieb:


> Richtig! Guck Dir den Film Zeitgeist an, kam vor 10, 15 Jahren, darin erleutert das wir uns zu einem Überwachungsstaat entwickeln (vor über 10 Jahren schon erkannt) und wir eines Tages auf Grund der "Früherkennung von Verbrechen" (durch einreden vom Staat auf den Bürger) unser eigenen Überwachung im Wohnzimmer sogar selbst zustimmen. Herzlich willkommen im Jahre 2021



Der Überwachung im eigenen Wohnzimmer haben manche Leute schon vor einigen Jahren zugestimmt.








						Amazon-Mitarbeiter hören sich Tausende Privatgespräche mit Alexa an
					

Um die virtuelle Amazon-Assistentin zu verbessern, transkribieren und analysieren Mitarbeiter jeden Tag Tausende von aufgezeichneten Gesprächen. Wird es zu privat, sollen sie offenbar aufhören. Die Kunden wissen nichts davon.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						Spionage: Als würde jeder Deutsche freiwillig einen Peilsender tragen - WELT
					

Amazon hört Alexa-Gespräche mit – die Aufregung ist groß. Doch eine Recherche zeigt: Das Aufzeichnen von Nutzerbefehlen durch Google und Co. ist seit Jahren Routine. Smarte Lautsprecher sind dabei aus Sicht der Nutzer das geringste Problem.




					www.welt.de
				




Datenschutzrechtlich müsste ähnlich wie bei Überwachungskameras eigentlich eine Warnung an der Wohnungstüre kleben, um Gäste/Besucher über die Überwachung zu informieren.






						§ 201 StGB - Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 201 - (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer unbefugt 1. das nichtöffentlich gesprochene Wort...




					dejure.org
				



Die spannende Frage wird sein, ob sich eigentlich der Benutzer von Alexa oder Amazon nach §201 StGB strafbar macht. Aber da gab es anscheinend noch nicht genügend Strafanzeigen im Zusammenhang mit Alexa, dass das mal gerichtlich entschieden worden wäre.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das mit dem Nummernunabhängig bei den meisten Messenger-Apps nicht gilt. Inbsesondere bei den hier aufgelisteten. Dort muss man bei der Registrierung seine Telefonnummer angeben. Und diese lässt sich auch ganz normal per Bestandsdatenabfrage bei den Anbietern abfragen. Wem die Nummer gehört muss dann natürlich trotzdem noch extra ermittelt werden.
> 
> Es gibt nur wenige Messenger-Apps die ohne Angabe der persönlichen Telefonnummer kostenlos nutzen lassen. Mir fällt da bisher nur Wire ein.
> 
> ...


Meines Wissens gibt es die Pflicht, einem Anrufer mitzuteilen, wenn der Mithörlautsprecher am Telefon aktiviert ist. So war und ist es bei meinen Gesprächen mit Firmen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. März 2021)

onlinetk schrieb:


> Alle  Grungesetze, Freiheiten und Verfassungen die nach der Nazi Zeit insbesondere zum Schutz vor Diktatur und Unterdrückung, sowie Verfolgung, erlassen wurden, werden seit einem Jahr mal eben über das Infektionsschutzgesetz ausgehebelt.



Am Grundgesetz ist gar nichts ausgehebelt. Nur weil Faschisten und Covidioten die ganze Zeit von einer Coronadiktatur brüllen stimmt es immer noch nicht.

Jeder hat das Recht Dinge gerichtlich überprüfen zu lassen und bei Verordnungen können im Gegensatz zu Gesetzen, schon die normalen Verwaltungsgerichte über die Normenkontrollklagen zur Verfassungsmäßigkeit entscheiden. Bei Gesetzen ist dafür ausschließlich das BVerfG zuständig. Und wie man in den letzten Monaten gesehen hat, entscheiden die Gerichte auch fleißig.

Hier findet man jeden Tag die aktuellen Entscheidungen: https://www.lto.de/

Ganz aktuell:



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-donnerstag-191.html#Gericht-kippt-Corona-Ausgangsbeschraenkungen-in-Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> *Gericht kippt Corona-Ausgangsbeschränkungen in Sachsen*
> 
> Das Oberverwaltungsgericht Bautzen hat zwei in Sachsens aktueller Corona-Schutzverordnung enthaltene Ausgangsbeschränkungen vorläufig außer Vollzug gesetzt. Das geht aus einem Beschluss hervor, der der Deutschen Presse-Agentur vorliegt. Konkret geht es um die nächtliche Ausgangssperre zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr sowie die Begrenzung auf einen 15-Kilometer-Radius für Sport und Bewegung im Freien. Der Eilantrag der Klägerin aus Dresden richtete sich gegen die zwei entsprechenden Paragrafen der Schutzverordnung vom 12. Februar dieses Jahres.



_______________________________________________________



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es die Pflicht, einem Anrufer mitzuteilen, wenn der Mithörlautsprecher am Telefon aktiviert ist. So war und ist es bei meinen Gesprächen mit Firmen.



Bloß wird der Mitarbeiter bei Mediamarkt auch jeden Kunden der eine Alexa kaufen will, über diese Plicht aufklären?



nibi030 schrieb:


> Jain. Quellen TKÜ ging ja schon durch und das trotz vieler Verfassungsbeschwerden.


Aber wie sich zeigt, kommt die Software bisher nicht zum Einsatz. Oder zumindest nicht erfolgreich.








						Überwachungssoftware: Der Bundestrojaner, den keiner nutzt
					

Das Bundesinnenministerium will, dass neben der Polizei künftig auch der Verfassungsschutz den umstrittenen "Bundestrojaner" nutzen darf. Dabei wird nach WDR-Informationen die Überwachungssoftware schon jetzt kaum eingesetzt. Von Florian Flade.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						BKA hat Bundestrojaner seit 2017 kein einziges Mal erfolgreich eingesetzt
					

Die Bundesregierung will auch Geheimdiensten und der Bundespolizei Befugnisse zum Hacken erteilen, obwohl Staatstrojaner praktisch kaum angewandt werden.




					www.heise.de
				



Denn spätestens vor Gericht, wenn die Beweismittel präsentiert werden, müsste der Einsatz solcher verdeckten Mittel während des Ermittlungsverfahrens offen gelegt werden. Was auch rechtlich kein Problem ist, wenn diese vorher ordnungsgemäß von der Staatsanwaltschaft beantragt und richterlich genehmigt wurden.






T-MAXX schrieb:


> Die Überwachungen werden immer mehr.
> Ich nenne das Polizeistaat.
> Mit Terror & Co hat dies gar nichts mehr zu tun.
> Wer eine Straftat anzetteln will, der nutzt andere Wege als Whatsapp, Twitter & Co.



Ja bei Extremisten, seien es Nazis oder Islamisten, ist vor allem Telegram beliebt. Und das wird ganz offen genutzt um zu Straftaten aufzurufen.








						„Berlin muss brennen“: Querdenker & Nazis möchten Bundestag stürmen, Regierung töten
					

Morgen in Berlin marschieren Querdenker und die gesamte Neonazi-Szene auf. Und sie eskalieren total. In den Kommentarspalten wird hundertfach zum Bürgerkrieg, Gewalt, Mord und Sturz der Regierung und aller Andersdenkenden aufgerufen. Wann werden diese neuen Faschisten gestoppt?




					www.volksverpetzer.de
				




Der Rechtsextremist Attila Hildmann wird mittlerweile per Haftbefehl wegen Volksverhetzung, Beleidigung, Bedrohung und öffentliche Aufforderung zu Straftaten gesucht.
Scheinbar konnte er sich trotz Reisebeschränkungen in die Türkei absetzen.








						Attila Hildmann: Untergetaucht in der Türkei? RTL-Reporterin auf der Spur des Verschwörungstheoretikers
					

RTL-Korrespondentin Kavita Sharma hat sich auf Spurensuche begeben und tatsächlich eine Frau getroffen, die erzählt, den Gesuchten gesehen zu haben.




					www.rtl.de
				






Zsinj schrieb:


> Auch ganz Praktisch hätte das Innenministerium etwas tun können, etwa Hilfe bei der Beschaffung von Schnelltests oder Impfstoff... Die anderen scheinen ja durchaus Hilfe zu brauchen.



Da ist aber das Gesundheitsministerium und damit Spahn für zuständig. Und nicht das BMI.
Die haben erstmal genug damit zutun mit der Bundespolizei die Grenzen zu kontrollieren.

Alleine das jetzt über den europäischen Impfpass so lange gestritten wird ist nicht mehr zu verstehen. Kann doch kein Problem sein den einfach einzuführen. Bis das auch real umgesetzt ist, ist wahrscheinlich auch schon jeder zweimal geimpft, wenn das wieder so lange dauert wie die Einführung der Schnelltests für jeden.
Die Tests gibt  es schließlich auch schon seit letztem Sommer.




Zsinj schrieb:


> Das "Cyber" Verbrecher durchaus ermittelt werden können wurde in letzter Zeit oft genug bewiesen. Dazu braucht man eben Experten und sollte auch nicht einfach alle Fristen verstreichen lassen.



Die Fristen sind aber teilweise schon sehr knapp. Z.B. 7 Tage um die Bestandsdaten zu einer IP oder Telefonnummer von den deutschen Providern zu erhalten. Wenn das Auslesen von Geräten länger dauert oder Google/Facebook etc. erst später auf die Bestandsdatenanfrage antworten sind die Daten dafür wertlos. Denn dann kann man sich die Anfrage sparen weil Telekom und Co keine Daten mehr haben.

Das Auslesen eines Smartphones dauert nach der Sicherstellung/Beschlagnahme oft über ein Jahr und dann ist es noch nicht mal ausgewertet. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxDbbjscH-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hat personelle aber auch technische Gründe.
Da ist es dann ganz lustig, wenn in Filmen wie z.B. Verhör in der Nacht, erzählt wird:  "Ihre Festplatte wurde in ein paar Minuten kopiert."
In einem Hardwareforum wie hier sollte jeder die Brutto-Datenrate von SATA3 kennen und kann sich ausrechnen wie lange es allein theoretisch schon dauert eine Festplatte mit z.B. 1 TB zu spiegeln, bzw. ein Image zu erstellen.
Wenn man gut ist, hat man in 3 Minuten vielleicht den Rechner aufgeschraubt und die Platte im Ganzen ausgebaut.  

Und wie sollte es anders sein, dauert es natürlich auch bei den Bestandsdatenanfragen üblicherweise über eine Woche bis eine Antwort von den Anbietern da ist.


----------



## HomeboyST (3. März 2021)

Ist doch interessant wie hier alle meckern und wenn überhaupt zur Wahl gegangen wird, dass Kreutzchen an der immer selben Stelle ( Einheitspartei )  gemacht wird.

Postgeheimnis weg, Bankgeheimnis weg, Staatstrojaner, Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Imaginäre Hassredegesetzte, Bargeldabschaffung und immer weitere Bargeldobergrenzen, Videoüberwachung, Fingerabdrücke im Ausweis, Aktuell die Unverletzbarkeit der Wohnung über den Haufen geworfenusw usw..  und auf das GG wird eh nur n Haufen gemacht. Der Faschismus springt einem geradezu mit dem nackten Popo ins Gesicht ( Thürigenwahl wo die Führerin mal eben ein völlig legitimes und demokratisches Wahlergebnis Rückgängigmacht )   Deutlicher geht es nicht mehr.

Und alle schauen zu, egal... Hauptsache Bier und TK Pizza sind da.

Diese ganzen Verwerfungen, und ich könnte Stunden so weiter machen hat hier jeder Wahlberechtigte mit getragen.
Abe hey, lieber hunderte Stunden irgendwelche Lets Plays ansehen anstatt mal das Hirn einzuschalten. Und sich in 10 Jahren fragen... Wie konnte es nur so weit kommen.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. März 2021)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Willkommen in Orwell´s 1984


Ah ja , jetzt jammern aber ein hübsches Smartphone  + passender Smartwatch am Handgelenk , eine Wanze namens Alexa im heimischen Wohnzimmer betreiben und dazu bei sämtlichen Social - Media - Kanälen angemeldet sein .

Fällt Dir das jetzt erst auf ? Und die meisten tun sich das auch noch freiwillig an . Nicht das Ich solche Massnahmen billige , aber Orwells 1984 ist ein Kindergarten zu dem was sich der "mündige " Bürger heutzutage freiwillig antut .

Gruß
Johnny05


----------



## MasterOlli (4. März 2021)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ah ja , jetzt jammern aber ein hübsches Smartphone  + passender Smartwatch am Handgelenk , eine Wanze namens Alexa im heimischen Wohnzimmer betreiben und dazu bei sämtlichen Social - Media - Kanälen angemeldet sein .
> 
> Fällt Dir das jetzt erst auf ? Und die meisten tun sich das auch noch freiwillig an . Nicht das Ich solche Massnahmen billige , aber Orwells 1984 ist ein Kindergarten zu dem was sich der "mündige " Bürger heutzutage freiwillig antut .
> 
> ...


Da muss ich Dich leider Enttäuschen. Bis auf das Smartphone benutze ich nichts von Deinen, mir von Dir angedachten, Sachen


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2021)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dich leider Enttäuschen. Bis auf das Smartphone benutze ich nichts von Deinen, mir von Dir angedachten, Sachen



Das reicht doch auch aus. Da sollte man schon 90% der Daten finden.

Ich bin ganz froh bisher ohne auszukommen. Da ist eher die Frage welche Alternativen es dann bei Apps als Zutrittsbeschränkungen zu Veranstaltungen, Läden etc. gibt für Leute die kein Smartphone haben.

Zumindest den europäischen Corona-Impfpass soll es alternativ in Papierform mit QR-Code geben.


----------



## MasterOlli (4. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das reicht doch auch aus. Da sollte man schon 90% der Daten finden.


Aber sicher doch. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du alles auf Deinem Smartphone hast und benutzt ?


----------



## fipS09 (4. März 2021)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du alles auf Deinem Smartphone hast und benutzt ?


Dir ist schon bewusst das - egal was du benutzt - du in der Theorie mit einer Art "Superwanze" in der Tasche durch die Gegend läufst? Inkl. Mikrofon und Kameras.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, mache ich ja selbst auch


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2021)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du alles auf Deinem Smartphone hast und benutzt ?



Ich bezog mich auf den Durchschnittsnutzer. Gerade die 10 bis 20 jährigen nutzen das Smartphone heute mehrere Stunden am Tag und verdrängen dabei den klassischen Windows-PC/Notebook.

Entsprechend ist dann auch das ganze Leben auf dem Gerät zu finden. Insbesondere die ganzen Messengernachrichten die da mit gespeichert sind und sich auch mit auswerten lassen.
Ebenso wie die Sozialen Netzwerke die darüber genutzt werden.


----------



## MasterOlli (4. März 2021)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das - egal was du benutzt - du in der Theorie mit einer Art "Superwanze" in der Tasche durch die Gegend läufst? Inkl. Mikrofon und Kameras.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, mache ich ja selbst auch


Dann ist ja gut, das ich nicht immer mit dem Smartphone in der Tasche rum laufe. Es gibt bei mir nämlich auch mal Tage oder auch mal ne Woche, wo das Handy ausgeschaltet in eine Schublade liegt. Sollten sowieso mal mehr Leute machen


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2021)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut, das ich nicht immer mit dem Smartphone in der Tasche rum laufe. Es gibt bei mir nämlich auch mal Tage oder auch mal ne Woche, wo das Handy ausgeschaltet in eine Schublade liegt. Sollten sowieso mal mehr Leute machen



Sind aber die wenigsten, die das machen. Mittlerweile können selbst viele Erwachsene die Finger beim Essen nicht mehr vom Touchscreen lassen.


----------



## MasterOlli (4. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sind aber die wenigsten, die das machen. Mittlerweile können selbst viele Erwachsene die Finger beim Essen nicht mehr vom Touchscreen lassen.


Ist leider so. Und meines Erachtens nach wird es immer schlimmer mit diesen Smartphone Zombies ....


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2021)

MasterOlli schrieb:


> Ist leider so. Und meines Erachtens nach wird es immer schlimmer mit diesen Smartphone Zombies ....



Erleichtert aber die Datenauswertung wenn so sorglos und permanent persönliche Daten anfallen. Sowohl für die Gerätehersteller, Appanbieter, Sozialen Netzwerke und natürlich Werbeplattformen. 
Das dann dort auch manchmal ein Interesse der Sicherheitsbehörden besteht, auf den Datenpool zuzugreifen ist nichts neues. 

Grundlage des Datenschutzes ist immer noch Datensparsamkeit. Daten die nirgendwo vorliegen lassen sich nicht auswerten und können auch nicht geklaut werden.


----------



## Albatros1 (4. März 2021)

Generell sollte man sagen, nicht alles was der Staat könnte darf er tun. Aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Wer hätte vor 33 gedacht, was einmal geschehen würde?
Die heutigen Möglichkeiten gehen weit über die damaligen hinaus. Eine Abwehr wäre viel schwieriger. Viele gehen davon aus, hier und anderswo wird es nie wieder eine Diktatur oder organisierten Datenmißbrauch geben. Das ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, da es in der Historie genug Gegenbeispiele gibt.
Eine Demokratie oder ein Rechtsstaat ist nicht per se stabil, sondern eine fragile Geschichte.
Man muß immer aufpassen, daß sich nicht Dinge einschleichen die damit nicht vereinbar sind. Die Grenzen müssen klar definiert sein und der Staat kann nicht Gegenspieler des Bürgers sein oder werden.
Unsere Gesellschaftsform ist nicht "fertig", nicht ausgereift. Es gibt immer wieder Veränderungen die aber beobachtet werden sollten ob sie noch zielgerichtet verlaufen.

Die Überwachung läuft auf eine Kriminalisierung der Bürger hinaus, da man jedem unterstellt, er könnte ein Straftäter sein und kontrolliert werden müßte. Im Umkehrschluß könnte man nun sagen, für den Staat würde das dann ebenso gelten und er müßte in gleicher Weise kontrolliert werden. Dies war unter A.H. nicht mehr möglich. 
Sicher kann man die Situation heute mit damals nicht vergleichen, aber nur wenn man dauerhaft negative Tendenzen verhindert und Gewaltenteilung, Demokratie, Rechtsstaat schützt. Überwachung, Kontrolle, Datensammelei usw stehen dazu immer mehr im Widerspruch.


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Eine Demokratie oder ein Rechtsstaat ist nicht per se stabil, sondern eine fragile Geschichte.
> Man muß immer aufpassen, daß sich nicht Dinge einschleichen die damit nicht vereinbar sind. Die Grenzen müssen klar definiert sein und der Staat kann nicht Gegenspieler des Bürgers sein oder werden.
> Unsere Gesellschaftsform ist nicht "fertig", nicht ausgereift. Es gibt immer wieder Veränderungen die aber beobachtet werden sollten ob sie noch zielgerichtet verlaufen.



Daher ist ja eine Überwachung verfassungsfeindlicher Parteien wie der AfD so wichtig.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Überwachung läuft auf eine Kriminalisierung der Bürger hinaus, da man jedem unterstellt, er könnte ein Straftäter sein und kontrolliert werden müßte. Im Umkehrschluß könnte man nun sagen, für den Staat würde das dann ebenso gelten und er müßte in gleicher Weise kontrolliert werden.



Natürlich braucht die Exekutive Kontrolle. Dabei spielt zum einen die Judikative eine Rolle aber natürlich auch die Medien als sogenannte vierte Gewalt.

Fehlverhalten gibt es in den Sicherheitsbehörden genug, keine Frage. Sonst wäre auch das Thema zu Extremismus und Straftaten durch Angehörige von Polizei, Bundeswehr oder Geheimdiensten nicht auf über 3000 Beträge seit November 2018 angewachsen.





						Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte
					

Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte  Wenn ich solche Taten lese, sinkt mein seit dem G20 in Hamburg angeschlagenes Vertrauen in unsere Sicherheitsorgane weiter. Noch scheinen es Einzelfälle zu sein, aber sie häufen sich.  ",, Überall in  Deutschland, auch in Österreich und der Schweiz...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Deshalb ist es auch für die viele Polizisten die ihren Job richtig machen unverständlich, dass Seehofer als Bundesinnenminister sich immer noch weigert, eine Studie zu "Extremismus und Rassismus in der Polizei" in Auftrag zu geben.


----------



## Albatros1 (4. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Daher ist ja eine Überwachung verfassungsfeindlicher Parteien wie der AfD so wichtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich bezogen auf die Bespitzelung aller Bürger ohne Anfangsverdacht.


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2021)

Eine anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist nicht mit EU-Recht vereinbar. 









						EuGH zur Zukunft der Vorratsdatenspeicherung
					

Der EuGH hat seine Vorgaben zu einer Neuregelung der Vorratsdatenspeicherung weiter präzisiert – mit Signalen auch für die deutschen Regelungen.




					www.lto.de
				












						WD-Gutachten: Vorratsdatenspeicherung rechtswidrig
					

Die deutsche Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist nach einem Gutachten des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages wahrscheinlich mit EU-Recht unvereinbar.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Albatros1 (5. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist nicht mit EU-Recht vereinbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ja, das Recht ist recht flexibel.
Und nicht alles wird sofort umgesetzt was in Brüssel geregelt wurde.
Man nennt es anders oder es wird nicht lange gespeichert sondern sofort abgerufen usw


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Um mal auf den Kern einzugehen: Straftaten sollen verfolgt werden.
> Klingt erstmal gut. Aber wieso?
> Wir wissen, daß seit vielen Jahren die Gerichte unterbesetzt sind. Viele Straftaten gar nicht verhandelt werden, verjähren. Liegt hier nicht das größere Problem?
> An der umständlichen, langsamen Verwaltung die sich schon lange an eigenen Vorschriften und Kompetenzgerangel verschluckt hat?
> Wer Straftaten nicht ahnden kann oder will braucht auch keine Instrumente um noch mehr zu entdecken.



So siehts aus!
Sogar im "gerechten" Deutschland gab es schon min. ein Fall, wo sie einen Vergewaltiger haben laufen lassen (müssen), weil kein Gerichtstermin gefunden werden konnte...ein Armutszeugnis...aber man braucht sich eigentlich nur den Ablauf bei den C-Impfungen anzuschauen, dann weiß man genau, wie die Verwaltung in Deutschland (nicht) funktioniert... 

Außerdem werden Whatsapp und Co., sowie Hacker, Daten-, Identitäts-Diebe, usw., nun vor Freude im Kreis springen...gespeicherte persönliche Daten sind ja schon bei den Behörden nachmal nicht sicher, wenn da jeder x-beliebige App-Anbieter diese auf seinen Servern und munter im Internet herumschwirrend "griffbereit" hat, na dann gute Nacht...


----------

